# Grooming Question - Almost 5 months old



## JumpingJake (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi all,

This is our first post, so sorry if I've forgotten to do something first! Our little bear is called Jake, and is an absolute joy!








I've had a read through some of the other posts with regards to a puppies first hair cut. He's had his first groom, which included a face trim, claws clipped and hygiene areas cleaned and trimmed. Like many others on here, we've been told to wait at least 6 months for a proper hair cut & groom.

Now he's almost 5 months old, his fur is between 3 and 4 inches long. With summer now here, I'm worried this is going to make him extremely uncomfortable over the next few months. We also live on the edge of a village with some really nice grassy walks. Unfortunately, this means he's getting a lot of grass, seeds and other debris stuck in his fur.

What would you recommend? We don't want to affect his adult coat by trimming too early, but in turn, we don't want him to spend the entire summer cooking in his gloriously long puppy coat! 

Thank you! 
Ben


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello, 

Jake is gorgeous and really is just like a teddy bear. 

Our little Betsy is 5 months soon too (3rd July). We’ve also been told the same. She’s had two puppy grooms with the the same areas trimmed. 

We too, would like to see what other opinions are on puppy’s first haircut? 

Thank you


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Silly question really but when my puppy drinks and he drinks a lot, his beard get soaking wet. Is it ok to get his beard clipped off when he goes to the groomer?


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I had Louie cut at 4 month cos it was so hot. All seems fine now it’s growing again. I’d spend ages pulling out grass seeds from walks .
Good luck with whatever you do.


----------

